# Music Type Preferences



## Ecoas (Jul 28, 2013)

INTJ. Metal. Especially Thrash, Progressive, and New Wave of American Heavy metal.

Hardcore, Progressive Rock, Classical, Alternative, Avant-garde, Punk, Classic Rock, Jazz Fusion, Bluegrass, Noise, World, Bebop, and Ambient all turn out a large portion of good music. Once in a blue moon I can find good rap or electronic as well.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Metal and european folk (celtic mostly)


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

esfp
classical, jazz, celtic, opera, broadway...


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Soundtrack and Symphonic Metal

INFJ


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Generally anything from before the 1980s.

ISTP


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

INFP here, I like music without words, or if there are words they're in another language. I don't really pay attention to lyrics most of the time, but find them to be sort of distracting from the sounds. I generally like music that sounds grand and awe-inspiring, or happy or peaceful, but I do enjoy a variety of emotions in music, choosing either things that match my current mood, or things that will help get me out of my current mood (if I'm feeling lazy, grumpy, sad etc. I usually only enjoy melancholy music when I'm not feeling sad myself). I like a wide variety of music, but there are a few genres which tend to be my default. Similar to @FakeLefty I could probably say anything from before the 60's. 

*The top two for me are:* 
Soundtracks (including game music)

Classical (particularly the Romantic era)

*Other genres I enjoy are:*
remade early music type stuff, the really authentic medieval music not so much, but based on that I guess, old traditional tunes and songs, its hard to describe. 

World, Celtic stuff in particular, but also African, Indian, middle-eastern sounds, and when they're all sort of combined.

Electronic, this is pretty wide and I'm not familiar with the subgenres, some I like some not as much

New Age (if it's not too abstract and dreamy which gets boring to me) Enya falls under this right?

old-time swing/big-band, Frank Sinatra type stuff (I don't know what it's officially called)

Musicals (though I'm not as fond of more recent ones), I also like some opera, but I'm pretty picky

Jazz

earlier 'Oldies' (mostly from the 50's and 60's)


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Alternative, dance, electronic, rock, metal, indie pop/rock, powerpop, pop/punk, some pop, a little classical/instrumental (not most, because I find a lot of it to be stuffy and bland, and sometime overly busy.. I don't know. Anyway. Mostly just Satie, Chopin, some Liszt and Grieg, along with modern composers such as Yoko Shimomura and such).

I'm indifferent about several genres such as blues and R&B, and mostly just hate country, bluegrass, and I'm not really fond of most folk and singer/songwriter (but really S/S is a bit vague. If the person can actually SING, and they aren't some drab acoustic-guitar-and-a-sad-story singer with a god awful voice like say... Bob Dylan. Okay, then there's a chance I might listen.)


----------



## Conspiracy (Dec 1, 2013)

Right now my favourite genre is rock. My music preferences tend to change  I've always liked rock though. I went through a phase where I loved metal, went through another phase where I loved dance and another phase where I loved pop. I still like metal, dance and pop but rock is my favourite right now.


----------



## Conspiracy (Dec 1, 2013)

Right now my favourite genre is rock. My music preferences tend to change  I've always liked rock though. I went through a phase where I loved metal, went through another phase where I loved dance and another phase where I loved pop. I still like metal, dance and pop but rock is my favourite right now.


----------



## honoshikun (Sep 16, 2013)

I mostly listen to alternative rock (mostly 90s stuff), country, and folk, but I'll listen to just about anything.



sinshred said:


> I m blind or what? Where's metal? You absolutely have no knowledge abut music, yet still have courage to made a poll thread of music?


Metal is considered to be a subgenre of rock.


----------



## StephanieAlice (Nov 30, 2013)

ESTJ - Alternative, Rock, Easy Listening, Pop, R&B


----------



## Onyxena (Nov 30, 2013)

INTJ I am really into various classic rock, some alternative and metal, I listen to Vangelis which I suppose would fall under new age when studying. But I LOVE listening to 80s dark wave like Depeche Mode, Echo n the Bunnymen, Bauhaus and early stuff from The Cure. Loud in car is the best!


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

ISTP

I mainly listen to metal, mostly Black Metal and its various sub-genres.


----------



## AetherDays (Dec 7, 2013)

I listen to a wide variety of music. It's interesting seeing what other people prefer


----------



## Spanks (Dec 8, 2013)

I like everything, but I'm picky when it comes to the artists I really listen to. I used to be really into hardcore, screamo, and punk, but I'm really only ever listening to hip-hop and soul now. Particularly Lil B.


----------



## JJkul (Oct 4, 2013)

INTJ.


Music really gets my Fi and Se pumping, so I like music that's either super energetic (K-pop, metal, dance, etc.) or really deep (Enya or instrumental music with a focus on beauty).


I hate most mainstream American music.

All that being said, I try to focus on Classical or folky/world and religious music, as those more energetic types are bad for the mind and soul (while I do have stuff I like naturally, I try to focus on the supernatural, as a Catholic).


----------



## sunsetkey (Dec 8, 2013)

I love pop, rock, hip-hop/rap and classical  HAHA! I guess I'm very mainstreamed! I don't know my type.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

INFP, and my favorite type of music is alternative, although I also checked off classical, easy listening, rock, singer/songwriter, and indie pop.


----------



## digitalroses (Dec 7, 2013)

I voted for Alternative, Classical, Pop, Rock, Soundtrack & Folk. Would have voted metal as well if it was there.  But mostly I enjoy anything with good lyrical content or instrumental sound. If both, then even better! INTJ here.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I selected Alternative, Rock & Other.


----------



## Lucky Luciano (Nov 28, 2013)

It would be easier to ask what I don´t listen: gospel.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

INFP, I like grunge, metal, hardcore punk, noise rock, and alternative rock from the 80s and 90s.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

ISTJ - some pop but mostly old-school r&b/soul from the 70's, 80's and part of 90's.


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

Pop!!!!!!! <3 

istp


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

50 Cent ENTJ 

Among many other hip hop and R&B artists.... 


Typical ENTJ behavior LOL

"Whoever said progress is a slow process wasn't talking about me" - 50 Cent

"In the hood they say, You saying if I talk a little faster, I ain't have to slow down for you to catch up" - 50 cent

"I bring you the chosen one"


----------



## Nightchill (Oct 19, 2013)

Hannah Klasky said:


> I've been curious whether people's personality types influence what type of music they like.
> Please post your preference and type below, thanks!
> 
> My preference is New Age and I'm an INFP


There's a music genre called 'metal' and next time you should include it in the poll :tongue:


----------



## pianodog (Jan 25, 2013)

I hate mainstream pop. I really don't like any kind of dancy, beat song and hate it when lyrics are really shallow. I tend to like music that has a beautiful complixty to it, but not weird sounding. I also like rock, punk rock, grunge rock anything like that. 

Here's a band I love





That's the kind of music I feel like appeals to Se.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

ISTP - Alternative, electronic, world


----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

INFP/INFj (FiNeSiTe) : All kind of music, but mainly electronic (because Im dj - so I spend many time listening and searching for new stuff), classical and french song.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

ISTP
It's easier to ask what I do not listen to. I love electric swing and such, many songs with rhythm.
But reggae and soul aren't really my favorites.

1900 posts in 35 days.


----------



## KSKatze (Nov 15, 2012)

INFJ, alternative/indie/anything guitar-y with interesting lyrics and a nice melody. Actually got a thing for depressing lyrics with upbeat melody.


----------



## No Eyes (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm an ENTP and I listen to rock, classical, electronic, metal, alternative, and others I can't recall.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 1, 2013)

INTP, quite everything except Country when it has a good melody/rhythm and/or decent lyrics.


----------



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

ENFP. I mainly listen to electronic music. Pretty much everything electronic: house, trance, hardstyle, hardcore, gabber, old-school techno, dubstep, drum & bass, darkwave, synth pop, downtempo, musique concrete, pretty much everything electronic. It just fascinates me.

I also love alternative rock, classic rock, old-school hip hop, some new-school hip-hop, industrial (<3 industrial), some metal, some pop, some grunge, pretty much a little bit of everything.

There are even a few country songs I like


----------



## Royaaa (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm an INTJ and I checked off alternative, classical, dance, and Indie pop.


----------



## marr55 (Dec 24, 2013)

INxP - Pop, Symphonic Metal (essentially opera with lots of electric guitar and rock drums), Alternative Rock, and Celtic


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

INTP- RnB/Soul, Pop, Alternative, Rap, Rock, Reggae. It depends so much on the voices, the text, quality...


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

INTP. I like every genre of music other than Pop. Nonetheless, in decreasing order of preference:

Baroque
Classic House & Trance
Indie Rock, Indie Folk
20th Century Classical
Rock
Ibiza Trance
Liquid Dubstep
Others


----------



## Paxis (Jul 21, 2013)

INTJ - Acoustic


----------



## madferit (May 7, 2011)

Alternative, Blues, Electronic, Pop, Rock, Indie Pop, Folk.

INTP.


----------



## FullmetalHeart (Dec 24, 2013)

I have been really interested in classical music for the last few years, but I also checked Alternative, Dance, Electronic, Inspirational (Christian/Gospel), Pop, Rock, soundtrack, World, Indie Pop, and Singer/Songwriter (Folk. I try to listen to a variety of music. The types of music that I did not choose are not necessarily ones that I dislike, but I have not explored them in depth yet. I am an INFP, and I feel that my musical taste is pretty typical of that type.


----------



## vasiliaskid (Dec 24, 2013)

electronic, pop, indie pop, country and gospel :laughing:


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Pop, dance, rave, R&B, ENFP


----------



## A. Sydney Vance (Dec 21, 2013)

Alt, pop, rock, metal.


----------



## theotter (Nov 28, 2013)

INFJ, rap allllll the way


----------



## EminentFate (Dec 26, 2013)

ENFJ: All forms of rock, (except 80s rock) indie, alternative, folk, classical and a mix of all of those.

I can't stand music about things that are worthless; drugs, sex, parties, etc. 
If I had a choice, I'd choose Radiohead over David Guetta any day..


----------



## Chas23 (Sep 25, 2012)

Rock and Heavy Metal \m/


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

I think you forgot one.


----------



## sta (Aug 2, 2013)

I (INTJ) mostly listen to Rock, Folk, Alternative and Electronic.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

I prefer Rock and Classical... Opera as well.


----------



## Kwaran (Nov 7, 2010)

ISFJ here.

ATM I mainly listen to Metal, Hip-Hop, Post-Rock and Hardcore (punk). I also dig Psychedelic/Space Rock, Ska, Jazz, Noise Rock, Drone, Ambient and poop sounds.


----------



## Quork (Aug 17, 2012)

Akuma said:


> INTP, quite everything except Country when it has a good melody/rhythm and/or decent lyrics.


INFP borderline INTP, same.


----------



## miscellaneous pile (Nov 10, 2013)

Classical, Country, Inspirational, Jazz, and other.


----------



## Amanda Grounds (Jan 8, 2014)

*Oh*

I'm an INTP girl, and i have varied music types.

I love almost ALL of vivaldi's compositions, the seasons concerto specifically.
I zone out and paint to classical orchestrated music all them time. ALTHOUGH I cant say its my favorite type of music.

My personal favorites are Deathcore, Punk, Metal, Oldie Rock, ect.

Here are some band that I do most of my deep thinking and imagining to:
_Rise Against
Lamb of God
Blink-182
Nirvana
The Black Dahlia Murder
Pierce the Veil
The White Stripes
Suicide Silence
Job for a Cowboy
Five Finger Death Punch_
Thats just a tiddliybit of what my thinking process craves :s Can anyone else relate?


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Apparently most of my rather wide taste in music all falls under "rock" so that's the only one I picked


----------



## Internal Explorer (Dec 12, 2013)

Classical for when I want to go on an emotional ride. Favorite Composer: Schoenberg (Inventor of Dodecaphony)
Jazz for when I need to do homework. If I had favorites for studying, I'd focus to much on the music!
Electronic Music for when I'm feeling calm. Favorite Artist: Glaze (Works primarily with synths)
Contemporary Christian for when I'm feeling good or feeling bad. Favorite Mix: I Can Only Imagine: Ultimate Power Anthems of the Christian Faith (Practically grew up on this)
Christian Rock for when I need an energy boost. Favorite Band: Building 429 (Great lyrics; Previously Symphonic Rock, more recently Electronic Rock)
Christian Metal for when I am feeling amazing. Favorite Band: Theocracy (Positive Sounding, Hard-hitting Christian Progressive Power Metal)


----------



## Versatility (Feb 19, 2013)

Classical.


----------



## happypenguin (Nov 11, 2013)

pop and I'm pretty sure I'm enfj:happy:


----------



## Totally Baked (Feb 1, 2014)

INFJ - Depends on my mood, really. Instrumental soundtrack, classic rock, alternative & Indie


----------



## GreySkiesAbove (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm INFP and my favorite kinds of music are progressive metal/rock, along with doom, thrash, folk, and classic heavy metal, metalcore, 70's rock, blues rock, alt. rock/metal, folk/world music, soundtrack, jazz/jazz fusion, classical, Celtic punk and etc.


----------



## Trout (Feb 15, 2014)

INTP.

Metal (System of a Down, Disturbed), indie pop (Radiohead [could also be argured that it fits indie rock, too], indie rock (Arcade Fire, Nine Inch Nails), electronic (Radiohead's "Ok Computer"), indie hip-hop/rap (Death Grips), some blues (Captain Beefheart and His Magic Band), and some folk (Neutral Milk Hotel).

For shame, I am a hipster.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

INTP checked pop and rock


----------



## SlightlyEccentric (Feb 13, 2014)

Rock is my favorite musical genre by far, but I don't mind pop and in some moods I really enjoy listening to opera (something very calming about it).


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

wind chimes, birds chirping, waves crashing


----------



## Mirjam (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm an INTJ and I chose alternative and rock. I also listen to the other genres every once in a while, though.


----------



## Yeezus (Feb 22, 2014)

checked everything except for Country, Inspirational and Reggae.


----------



## hisfavsundress (Feb 22, 2014)

I am an ENFJ and I must admit that it's constantly changing.

When I was younger, I was really into rock music [which by the way made me appreciate music in general even more!]. Then I started listening to jazz - I sing a lot and that was probably the cause  Now I find myself drifting towards electronic music and R'n'B.


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

ESTP; I listen to mostly Old School Hip-Hop/Rap and Death Metal. I also listen to some current Hip-Hop/Rap and other genres of Metal (Thrash, Progressive, Doom, Stoner, etc.). Classic Rock, Alternative, and Rock are also other genres I listen to. 

Fuck electronic music.


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

INTP with tastes in electronic (too many artists to name), new age (Yanni), soundtracks (Hunt for the Red October, Crimson Tide, Inception, James Cameroon's Avatar, Star Trek, Lord of the Rings, Matrix franchise. That's just to name a few), and (unlisted in the poll) psy-trance/trance/goa (1200 Micrograms, Juno Reactor).


----------



## SouthernSaxon (Feb 21, 2014)

INTP here. I love Classical and early Romantic period music, but I also like some 60s, 70s and 80s rock music.

I loathe modern pop, as well as rap and hip hop. I am indifferent to all other music


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

ENFP

Post-Rock, Metal, Shoegaze, soundtrack and a very tiny little bit of Electronic music.


----------



## Ugunti (Oct 10, 2013)

Electronic and classical - INTP


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

INFP 9w1 here. For me its overwhelmingly new age (enigma, moby, secret garden, era, clannad, dead can dance)


----------



## Hopesedge (Feb 10, 2014)

My preference is rock (but I like all types in some way), I've just found more rock songs I enjoy then other genres. INTP


----------

